# Moon Lights



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and thought I'd share my moonlights. I just put these together a few weeks ago. I have a strand of 8 blue mini-led's that work great. I'd like to post a pic of them in service, but my camera isn't so great at low light. It works so well in creating a realistic 'moon light' that I was amazed. you can see what's going on in the tank when the lights are off. I incorporated these 8 led's with a 6v 300ma power supply and custom wired the led's for what I wanted. I also buil the hood a few years ago, 2 24" shop lights in a custom enclosure with a cooling fan and all. I wired in the led's into my hood and completely out of sight for a nice clean look. I let the moon lights on all the time, but I think I'll ad a timer before too long. here's a pic...hopefully:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

So they dont seem to bother the fish at night? I have a couple 8 inch blue cold cathodes that would probably work.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

It took about a week or so for the fish to get used to them, but all is fine now. I have a few lotus pads on the surface that provide a good dark shade, and they also stay in the shadows of my large java fern and some other plants as well. My shrimp and kuhli loaches are just as active as before with no moonlights, but now I can see exactly what they're up to. It's great for observing nocturnal species and you can see your other fish sleeping too.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

any pics of the tank wiht it on? i definetly need to setup some moon lights.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Bavarian3 said:


> any pics of the tank wiht it on? i definetly need to setup some moon lights.


Sorry, but no. I tried several times with my camera and my brother's camera, but to no avail. It would probablt take a really nice digital or digital SLR or standard SLR to get a good shot where you can play with film and shutter speeds to pick up the low light well. It's bright enough that you can just make out certain shrimps and fish if you're up close enough, and casts a 'cool' blue glow and other areas are nicely shaded and blacked out completely. It looks great.


----------

